
SparForte shell scripting language - albertzeyer
https://github.com/kburtch/SparForte
======
albertzeyer
Also check out the homepage:
[http://www.sparforte.com/](http://www.sparforte.com/)

And esp. I found the examples to give a good impression about what this
language is and can do.

